# [Video] My PLL Algorithm (3 parts)



## Kevin Nguyen (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi. This is my first video series about cubing: PLL Algorithms. Because this is the first time, maybe you can find some mistakes in my video but the next time, I will do it better.
Enjoy it!
P/S: I don't know how to insert the PLL pattern into the video for G permutation so you should see the pattern of the third solve.

Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:






Thanks for watching!


----------



## imautubefreak (Apr 22, 2011)

I already know all of my Plls but it's nice to see other Vietnamese cubers!


----------

